# Locks at Runcorn



## brianrob1961 (Dec 31, 2011)

I notice on maps that there are two sets of locks at Runcorn from the MSC to the Mersey estuary. Are they still used for anything? If not, when did they fall into disuse?

Brian.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Brian,
The two sets of locks at Runcorn which connect the canal directly into the Mersey, are the Weston-Mersey side lock which used to allow traffic from the Weaver navigation to access the Mersey, and the Bridgewater side lock, which performed the same function for traffic from the Bridgewater canal.
I believe that the Weston-Mersey side lock was closed in the late 70s, and the Bridgewater side lock some years earlier.
Regards, 
Pat


----------

